# Monthly expenses too much - should I sell my rental property



## James123 (1 Aug 2007)

I need someone financially astute to help me make a decision.

My wife and I live in our main residence, and we also own a rental property.
My wife is a teacher and is currently on a career break, she is due back
to work in September 2008 (i.e. one more full year). We have 2 small children,
so there is no possibility of her going back to work any earlier than that.

I do not earn enough each month to meet all the bills. We spend about 1500 euro more than I earn ! We have survived up to now because we both had savings policies which we cashed in, in the last couple of years.
I have about 10k left but that won't be enough to get through the next year.

I have 2 options.

1. Sell our rental property (this will give a profit of about 60K after CGT).
This will obviously solve our problems.

2. Try and get through the next year by extending my car loan, credit union loan, 
etc., when my 10K runs out.
When my wife is back working, the pressure will be off, and we will be able to meet 
our monthly outgoings.


My question is, is it worthwhile fighting tooth and nail to hold on to our rental property, 
or are we being silly trying to keep it when selling it would solve our problems immediately ?

I mentioned that I have only 2 options, is there any other option that I can't see 
(both the mortgages are fixed, so I don't think I can suspend payments on either) ?

All advice appreciated.

Thanks 

James

Additional Information
Home: €550k
Mortgage: €250k
Equity: €300k

Investment property: €210k
Loan: €130k
Equity: €80k 

rental income before interest and tax: 10k p.a.
Interest on loan: (not sure what this means; however, the interest paid in 2006 on my investment mortgage was €5300)


----------



## Purple (1 Aug 2007)

The idea of borrowing to fund living expenses is not a good one; in fact it’s a really bad one. Unless you have a very high income then an overspend of €1500 a month is far too much to cope with. 
You say that your wife will go back to work next year and your problems will be over. Have you factored in childminding, travel and other costs that will occur when she is no longer at home? If she earns €40’000 a year then she will be taking home between €2000 and €2500 a month. That means that you will be just about treading water when she does go back to work. Without more detail it’s hard to be emphatic but I would suggest that you are living beyond your means now and when she does go back to work you will find it hard to clear the debt that you have accrued between now and then. Topping up car loans etc is also a very expensive way of borrowing.

What is the yield on the investment property? If it is not covering the costs then my advice would be to sell the rental property and use the €60k to reduce the mortgage on your PPR. 
Even if it is you should then calculate the interest you will pay on the debt that you will accrue over the next year and factor that in as a cost. 

Then there’s the bigger issue; you have two small children and life is about more than accruing wealth. Ask yourself if your quality of life will be better if you sell up. 
By selling and reducing the mortgage on your PPR you are keeping the equity you have built up, you are just transferring it to another property, one that will not be subject to capital gains tax in the future.


----------



## amgd28 (1 Aug 2007)

Imust concur with the other posters. If you can clear 60k (it may be less in the current environment and including all costs, so be prepared for this) I think it is far better foryou and your family's peace of mind to have some certainty about your financial position in the next couple of years rather than being consumed by money issues.
Ask yourself this question - if the investment property was sold in the morning would you and your wife be breathing a sigh or relief or not?? There's your answer


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Aug 2007)

> The idea of borrowing to fund living expenses is not a good one; in fact it’s a really bad one.



I would agree with this as a general rule, but not in this case.  It if perfectly good financial planning to borrow money for living expenses during a period of especially high living expenses or during a period of low income. You have made a family friendly decision for your wife to take a career break. As it's just for a few years, then borrowing to fund that is a good idea. 

What are the repayments on your mortgages?  If you are paying off capital, this is a form of saving. Speak to the mortgage provider and explain your situation. They might reduce the mortgages to interest only or extend the term or give you a payment holiday, especially if you have a good record. 

The mortgage on the investment property should be interest only anyway. If you are making repayments of capital, they should be against your home. 
You may be able to remortgage your home to fund you through the next year. What size is your mortgage and what value is your home?


----------



## James123 (1 Aug 2007)

Thanks to everyone who responded - very much appreciated.

Brendan asked


> You may be able to remortgage your home to fund you through the next year. What size is your mortgage and what value is your home?


My current mortgage is 250K and my home is worth about twice that. Unfortunately I have already asked my mortgage provider to top-up this mortgage by 30K (to pay off my car loan and credit union loan), but they will not entertain the idea until my wife returns to work. The manager in my branch says that he has strongly recommended it but the mortgage section are not budging.

My rental property mortgage is with a different bank. It is not an interest only mortgage. When I asked for it to be changed to interest only, they refused. I can't remember the exact reason (it was last year) but I think it was again due to the fact that my spouse was not working.

Purple mentioned quite correctly that 


> an overspend of €1500 a month is far too much to cope with


I currently have 3 loans (credit union, car loan and one other) which cost 850 euro per month in total.
My plan was that when my wife returned to work, we could (i) change our rental property mortgage to interest only, (ii) increase this mortgage by 25K to pay off the loans. 
These 2 steps would clear that 850 cost I have at the moment, and also give me an income each month from the rental property (about 400 euro after tax). 
That is 1250 in total, which means that I am only overspending by 250 euro ! My wife's income would then give us that extra bit of security. Travel and child-minding will not be a big factor.

Please let me know if I am making sense.

I would be grateful for any additional advice.

Thanks again

James


----------



## KalEl (1 Aug 2007)

Without getting into the ins and outs of the property market personally if I was in your situation I would hold onto the property.
As Brendan poined out, borrowing to fund living expenses ad infinitum in an unsustainable way is outrageous financial behaviour but what you are doing is not. You are funding a finite period of your lives where your collective income has dipped.
I would at least hold out until your wife returns to work and your mortgage options become greater to make the sell/keep decision.
Don't worry, you have your head screwed on and are on the right track. Best of luck


----------



## ang1170 (2 Aug 2007)

I would have thought the answer depends a lot on the return being made by the rental property: if it's low then there seems little point in tying up funds with a low return whilst simultaneously paying off significant debts.

My inclination would be to sell the property, using any gain to reduce debt and save/invest anything remaining.

From what you say, if you paid off your debts, you'd probably end up being able to live within your means even in the short term. Apart from anything else, there's a huge benefit in terms of reduced stress if you do this.

The medium to long term return from the rental property would have to be pretty spectacular to justify getting further into debt than you already are.


----------



## markowitzman (2 Aug 2007)

I would renegotiate the investment mortgage to interest only first off. Would get a halifax or nib credit card now and then take the other in six months to give you up to 12 months 0% credit. I would go to them with the carrot of a mortgage (investment) also to make this work. in the meantime use xs funds to knock down the car loan/credit union. Do not underestimate the fact that your wife is returning to a secure job. The banks know this too.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Aug 2007)

James are you up to date with your mortgage payments? If so, you should be getting a better response from your lenders. Even if you are behind, but doing your best, they should be helping out. 

Which mortgage companies are you with?  See can you go to an alternative provider. If one of them is at a fixed rate, you won't be able to do so and you are on a lower rate anyway. But you should be able to switch the variable rate mortgage. When is the fixed rate period up. Write a strong letter to the Manager expressing your disappointment and telling them that you will switch as soon as the fixed rate period is up. 

Brendan


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

Brendan said:


> I would agree with this as a general rule, but not in this case.  It if perfectly good financial planning to borrow money for living expenses during a period of especially high living expenses or during a period of low income. You have made a family friendly decision for your wife to take a career break. As it's just for a few years, then borrowing to fund that is a good idea.


I don't agree that in this case the debt that will accrue over a 13 month period (€1'500x13 = €19'500) is a good idea given that the equity in the rental property is low and not likely to increase in the short to medium term and the yield seems to be low as well. Allowing for a slight increase in living costs when James's wife returns to work there will still be very little excess income to pay off the €19'500, and that's after other current loans for non-capital items have been rolled into the mortgage in their PPR.


----------



## aircobra19 (2 Aug 2007)

If it were me I'd sell off the rental property. As you don't know what around the corner and you are leaving yourself with little margin if something else crops up in the meanwhile. Its good to leave some lines of credit open. Theres every possibility that you might be able to buy another rental propery again in 2008/9 perhaps when market conditions are more advantageous.


----------



## Propman (2 Aug 2007)

Irrespective of the other 'internal' factors, one key external factor is that it is a bad time to be selling any property (investment or otherwise). You might wait 3-9 months to sell the property in the current market, unless you sell for a "below value" price. And the price you get might not release as much as €60k that you hope.  I'd hold the rental property if you can. 

Simple one on the mortgage - have / can you extend it out to a longer term?


----------



## James123 (2 Aug 2007)

Thanks again to everybody for the helpful information. I don’t have internet access all day so sorry for the delay in responding.

Ang1170 makes the point that the answer depends a lot on the return being made by the rental property. This is an area that I can’t really figure out. On the one hand, it seems great that I have a rental property worth 220K, but if the net return is only 400 euro per month after tax (if I change the mortgage to interest-only), then is it worth holding onto after all ?

To both Brendan and Markowitzman, both my mortgages are fixed rate (for about 10 more months). I am up to date on repayments, and I would have a good credit history.
The main residence mortgage is with Ulsterbank, and the investment one is with Permanent tsb. I have written a letter to Ulsterbank expressing my feelings, but as I said, the manager there agrees with me but he says that all the mortgage stuff is decided in their mortgage section in Dublin.
Markowitzman, are you suggesting to get use my current 10k savings to reduce my loans, and get Halifax and Nib credit cards to fund my everyday spending ?

To Purple, I still have 10k left from a savings policy, so I estimate my overspending over the next 13 months to be 9.5k (not 19.5k). This includes the 850 per month on my current loans (over 13 months this amounts to 11k which will take a significant chunk off my loans, which in turn means I will have to borrow less to clear my loans when my wife returns to work).
Now that things are becoming clearer(!) to me, I think that if I had a cash injection of another 10k, in about 6 months, then that would keep us going until my wife goes back working. Am I being too simplistic here ? If not, then it seems that it would be a shame to sell the rental property. 

To Propman, both mortgages are currently 25 year ones, so I don't know if it's a great idea to extend the term. I'm not too sure of that though.
Some of the posters think I should sell, and others don’t, and to be honest, I’m still pretty confused about the whole thing.

I would very much appreciate further input.

James


----------



## aircobra19 (2 Aug 2007)

How long would people think is reasonable to over extend yourself in a case like this? Extending term, and loans etc. Is it ever "reasonable". As rather than  decreasing your position, risk etc. You're increasing it.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

Your yield is 2.18%. That’s calculating based on 100% rental (all 12 months) and doesn’t take into account other costs like insurance, management fees (if applicable), refurbishment, etc.
If you calculate based on 10 months occupancy (as is advised as the norm) and allow for even €1500 costs a year then your yield is only 1.14%.
This is all based on yield on the current value. If there is €60k equity then the purchase price was €160k plus cost or approx 10% = €176k so yield on investment, based on 10 months occupancy and costs as above, is 1.42%. It’s still very low. Forget about any more capital appreciation for the purpose of your calculations in the current market and just look at yield. If I were not making more than 3 or 4% above the rate of inflation on a leveraged investment I would get out. Take your profit and scram!


----------



## Bronte (2 Aug 2007)

One thing that you haven't looked at is can you reduce your monthly spending, is there anyway you can say not go on holidays, give small gifts for Chrismas, go out only once a month just for one year to bring down your monthly spending?  I would recommend getting out a piece of paper and writing down exactly what ye spend the money on to get an idea where cuts can be made.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

Aileen2 said:


> One thing that you haven't looked at is can you reduce your monthly spending, is there anyway you can say not go on holidays, give small gifts for Chrismas, go out only once a month just for one year to bring down your monthly spending?  I would recommend getting out a piece of paper and writing down exactly what ye spend the money on to get an idea where cuts can be made.


Or use  spread sheet from the Banking, Borrowing, Budgeting and Credit Cards forum.


----------



## room305 (2 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> Take your profit and scram!



This is fantastic advice and the OP would do well to listen to it. Seriously, do you own the rental property or does it own you? How would you feel if the property were to depreciate to the point where you had no (or negative) equity (no matter how unlikely that may seem)?


----------



## joe sod (7 Aug 2007)

I agree with the last postings, sell the rental property, no one knows how long the current situation is going to last, you are obviously not in a financial position to sit it out. Maybe in a few years time when when your financial situation improves you car re invest.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2007)

I don't think that the three previous posts should be so categorical. 

Property is a long term investment and temporary cash-flow difficulties should not be given excessive weight. You can't just sell now and buy back again in two years when your temporary problems are over. The transaction costs alone would be around €35k. And that is without all the hassle of selling, getting rid of tenants, buying and finding new tenants. 

If you have 25 year mortgages, that means that you are paying off capital each month. So you are actually saving money, so your deficit is lower. 

If the rates are fixed for the next 10 months, you will have some penalty for paying off the mortgage early, so even if you do decide to sell, wait until the fix is up. 

Don't forget that your monthly repayments will probably increase when the fixed rate period expires. 

Run down the €10k savings over the next 6 months and then decide how you feel about it. As you will be approaching the end of the fix period, you will be free to move to another lender and so the banks will have to treat you better. 

Brendan


----------



## James123 (7 Aug 2007)

Thanks again for the replies. 
To be honest, I was a bit disheartened with the advice to sell up and take the profit.
If I sell the house now, there is absolutely no possibility of buying again in a few years time. 
If I sell it, then that's it - i.e. the end of my property speculation for the foreseeable future.

This thread has definitely helped to clarify my thoughts on my financial situation. 
I have always thought of my property as a long term investment, and I wasn't going to sell it unless absolutely forced to. 
So, I'm going to go with Brendan's advice i.e. keep the house for the moment, run down my 10k savings, 
and reassess the situation in 6 months time. 

I'm not 100% sure it's the right option but it's the one with which I feel most comfortable at the moment.

Thanks again to everyone who responded. 

James

PS - To Aileen2 (who suggested cutting down on my monthly expenses), I'm afraid that's not really possible.
We rarely go out, don't spend money on clothes, holidays, restaurants, drink etc. On top of our loans, it's just
the rising cost of living that squeezes us i.e. food, gas, Esb, car maintenance, etc.


----------



## Guest112 (7 Aug 2007)

You're biggest exposure here is that almost all of your assets are in the Irish Residential Property sector which is NOT stable right now. 

You are also highly leveraged meaning that a high percentage of the value of these properties is being financed by borrowing. 

From what I can deduce above, your properties are worth between 800 - 900 K and your loans are 550 - 600. In a hypothetical situation of the market dropping 30%, you are wiped out (no equity whatsoever)

In a different time period I would agree with Brendan that to borrow to fund a short poeriod of low income is perfectly ok. In this stage of the Irish property market life cycle I would advise you to sell up your investment property as soon as possible.

I dont know if the property market will rise or fall. Nobody really can tell you that. All I can tell you is that the RISK is high and you should make some effort to reduce the risk.

I hope this helps


----------



## room305 (7 Aug 2007)

Brendan said:


> Property is a long term investment and temporary cash-flow difficulties should not be given excessive weight. You can't just sell now and buy back again in two years when your temporary problems are over.



It's not the temporary cashflow difficulties that are the problem so much as the abysmal yield on his investment. Why would you make such an extreme sacrifice as to obliterate your entire savings for an investment with such a poor return? Nor is the OP in a comfortable enough financial position to be able to handle a sustained period of vacancy, difficult tenants, major repairs, increased interest rates, dropping rents etc. He's barely keeping his head above water as it stands.

If I was leveraged to an historically underperforming (as measured against the asset class of shares) illiquid asset, which was returning just over 2% *gross* yield and costing me money every month to the extent that I was considering running down my life savings to meet the carrying costs for the next six months, I would be thankful if I could still get out with my shirt intact, nevermind at a profit.

But that's just me. Sell while you can, not when you have to - that's my advice.


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Aug 2007)

Brendan said:


> I don't think that the three previous posts should be so categorical.
> 
> Property is a long term investment and temporary cash-flow difficulties should not be given excessive weight. ...



If you assume its a temporary problem. I don't see low yield (in the current market) being a temporary problem, and creche fees and cost of children isn't a temporary cost either. Unless theres a good expectation of income rising substantially, (above increases in costs/expenses childcare etc) There is a shortfall that isn't going to be met by anything. Especially with a young family it would be prudent to have some reserves. Expect the unexpected. 

That said you could put all your eggs in the one basket (property) and hope it comes off. How long would you have to "get by" for though? 5 yrs 10yrs?


----------



## Maine (7 Aug 2007)

Here we have

a) High level of leverage
b) Single asset class ( irish residential property)
c) low savings, low cash cushion
d) Illiquid assets ( it could take 6 months to liquidate)
d) Assumption that banks will always lend against residential property

If Irish property market goes south then risk management at banks may make things alot tougher to get equity out.

I think this OP is probably in better position than most but it shows how much a single asset class has been a leveraged gamble. Provided job secutiry is good and rental prospects good then keeping should work.

Property is a long term investment which is another way of saying you only pay back interest the first 5 years so long term job security is important


----------



## shnaek (10 Aug 2007)

I would be in agreement with Maine here. Investment is all about spreading your risk. Investment is about using your head and not your heart. And while I can see Brendan's point, indicators on the Irish property market don't look good in the short to medium term. 
Of course none of us can predict the future. Only thing I'd say is go with your head.  €60k in the bank is going to earn you more interest than your current yield.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2007)

James 

Will you edit your original post and give the full information. I am guessing that it is something like this:

Home:  €500
Mortgage: €250
Equity:  €250

Investment property: €220k
Loan:                     €140k
Equity:                   €80k 

rental income before interest and tax: ? 
Interest on loan: c. 11k 

No one knows what will happen to property prices. There is, of course, a risk that propery may fall by 30%. In time, property will rise again. 

Let's assume that you don't sell, and that property falls by 30%. That will be irrelevant to you as long as you don't have to sell. If your income is sufficient when your wife returns to salaried employment, then you won't have to sell. 

Is 390k borrowing against property of 720k too highly leveraged? Probably not given that you will have two salaries coming in. 

If you had a family home worth €500k with a €250k mortgage would I advise you to buy an investment property now? No, I would not. But I would not advise that you should change your long term financial strategy now because of a short-term, planned for, cash-flow deficit.

brendan


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Aug 2007)

That assumes nothing unexpected happens in the meanwhile requiring funds, and there isn't a fall in income for either party in the future.


----------



## LuttrellAl (11 Aug 2007)

[





> quote=James123;463969]Thanks again for the replies.
> To be honest, I was a bit disheartened with the advice to sell up and take the profit.
> If I sell the house now, there is absolutely no possibility of buying again in a few years time.
> If I sell it, then that's it - i.e. the end of my property speculation for the foreseeable future.


 
My advice to you James is to think where financially you will be in say 10 years. As you know property prices go up in value and down in value. If you can ride out the storm using some of the good advice giving in this tread then i would recommend keeping the property investment. 

Property investment should always be looked at as a 20 year investment IMO


----------



## SidTheDweeb (11 Aug 2007)

Brendan said:


> James
> 
> No one knows what will happen to property prices. There is, of course, a risk that propery may fall by 30%. In time, property will rise again.



Re: the above - it seems to me absurd to use as an argument that in the long run things will be rosie. How can you stipulate with such certainty that property will rise again without expressing your opinion on what will be the inflation adjusted rise? Never mind how long before it _does _rise?

The fact is the OP is over-exposed, has severe cash flow problems, and even with a return to work of his wife is sailing very close to the abyss.

I think the OP is being a bit casual with the reality of his situation.


----------



## niceoneted (12 Aug 2007)

I'm with Brendan on this one. Keep the rental property. You have to look at the bigger/long term picture. Ride out the storm.
I appreciate that you feel your monthly budget is at it's lowest -we don't go out, buy clothes, holiday etc, You can I'm sure still save some money. 
Ensure all lights/appliances are switched off when not in use -teach the kids to turn things off, switch to energy efficient bulbs, bring lunches to work, refill water from the tap instead of buying bottled water, stop buying newspapers, don't buy processed foods as they are more expensive, etc etc the list is endless, but savings can always be made. 
Good luck with it all.


----------



## Summer (12 Aug 2007)

James, You said in your original post that your wife was a teacher. I know it is very hard work looking after two small children but perhaps it would be possible for her to give grinds to  help with the cash flow. My daughter has a grind and it costs €35 euros per hour. Just a suggestion.
Summer


----------



## tyoung (12 Aug 2007)

James,
 Do not assume that you will easily refinance your mortgages when the fixed term ends or that any lender will allow you to top up your mortgage to pay off your loans. Lenders are becoming more risk adverse. You already have had the experience of your bank manager saying no. Because of the problems in the US the whole mortgage securitisation business is slowing. The pension funds etc that used to buy this stuff are now much less willing. This means the banks have to keep it on their own books which will lead to much stricter lending criteria.
 Make sure and check what your payments will be when the fixed term ends. No one knows where IR will be but for safety I would factor in another half point rise.
If a real credit squeeze develops the only thing that will count will be your ability to service your existing loans. The equity in your property will count for nothing.
I side with those who advise selling and clearing your loans
Best wishes

BTW  " temporary cash-flow difficulties" are usual cause of foreclosure.


----------



## James123 (12 Aug 2007)

I have edited my original post (see end of post) with more detailed information on my mortgages.

Thanks again to everybody for responding. I also appreciate the cost cutting advice.

James


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Aug 2007)

James123 said:


> Investment property: €210k
> Loan: €130k
> Equity: €80k
> 
> ...



This investment is paying its way at the moment. You are getting a rental yield of 5% which is as good as you would get if you put the money in a financial institution on deposit. Or it's what you would save by selling it and paying off your mortgage.

Put it another way, if you sold the property and paid the €60k off your mortgage, you would be no better off in cash flow terms. 

You would have less exposure to the property market which means than you would not lose out by any fall, _or gain from any rise,_ in property prices.

It surprises me that you were refused a remortgage. Go back to the bank a few months ahead of when your fixed rate period ends. If they don't give you a remortgage, go to a mortgage broker. 

Brendan


----------



## nelly (13 Aug 2007)

you don't say what you work at, if you can't survive on one wage now what would happen if you were jobless? in this climate its not an unrealistic notion I think you either have to drastically assess your lifestyle or give up the rental property  having made a nice profit, because children only get more expensive as they go on and you would seem to be just firefighting every time something happens to threaten your income, like a childs illness, crashed car etc.


----------



## funnymunny (14 Aug 2007)

Hi James, 

You have rec'd some lots of good arguments on the pros and cons.  Personally I feel that property is a long term investment, 10 years plus and if you look at the history of housing in Ireland, the trend has always been upwards, not to mention that you are increasing your equity every year.  That aside, have you approached your bank about a moratorium either on your personal dwelling house or your invesment property?  I used to work in a bank some years ago (ptsb actually which I think you mentioned as being one of your lenders) and from what I can remember (although don't quote me on it, I am open to correction), you can take a moratorium, even if your mortgage is fixed.  This would mean that you don't pay the monthly instalment or the interest (there used to be a minimum payment of Eur1 each month, this may still be the case), but you would naturally have to maintain your insurances.  You say that your bank manager is very supportive of your request for the extra 30k so he could add weight to your request for a payment break for 12 months (which I think is the max. period).  You should explain your situtation in detail by letter, that your wife has taken a career break to care for your small children but will be returning within the year.  From experience it sounds like one of the most likely cases in which a payment break would be granted.  You would want to bear in mind though, that the repayments including interest which you should have been making will be capitalised on the outstanding balance of your mortage at the end of the term of your moratorium. 
Best of luck with your decision


----------



## James123 (14 Aug 2007)

Thanks again for everybody's comments. As I already mentioned, I am going to try and hold onto the property. I see it as a long term investment also. I will approach one or both banks in the near future, and try and persuade them to help me out until my wife returns to work.
In case anybody is interested in how it all works out, I will update this thread at some point in the future.

James


----------



## room305 (15 Aug 2007)

James123 said:


> In case anybody is interested in how it all works out, I will update this thread at some point in the future.



The very best of luck, I hope everything works out for the better. Yes, if it is not inconvenient do please provide updates with how you're getting on.


----------



## square1 (15 Aug 2007)

Have you considered selling Irish property and buying property in fast growing area abroad eg: Berlin, Poland, China? You could sell Irish property - clear exisiting mortgage and buy rental property abroad. This not only clears your mortgage payments on Irish property but would also provide a rental income (albeit maybe not that much) as the new property would have no mortgage. 

Just one more option!


----------



## pddc07 (15 Aug 2007)

If you were lucky to listen to Eddie Hobbs go about investments during his Top 20 things to do with your SSIA....smae thing applies with your finances. You will understand now that Investements are for future endeavours. You have that now.You need it, you have you must access it.Sell the investment property and ease the pain for all your family. You can do it again.Some marriages get strained due to financial worries, don't fall that way.I am going to study in the Kings Inn for 2 years part time, need fees, plus money to tie over for Mortgage payments. I have an investment property but it's got to go....Investment turned into another investment.Don't be afraid of offloading an investement to relieve a strain.


----------

